# Starting A T-Shirt Business



## marquis916 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am starting a t-shirt business , and wanted to know whats the best affordable vinyl cutter to use when starting out my business ?? I don't have no experience using one , so what is the best way to learn for beginners.. Or would it be better and cheaper going to a local store to get my worked done before I learn how to use one first.. I really appreciate anyone who can help me


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

It takes allot more than a plotter to make a shirt. The computer work is enough. Then you have plotter settings,media,weeding,application, Press time, Pressure.
What type of blades for certain material. 

Go get employed at a shop first. Or take a class first. If you want to buy a cheap machine so you can use it then sell it on ebay get a US cutter brand MH series. Nice small cheap china made machine. Then buy some materials. 

I use GCC series Expert 24LX 1&2. Both purchase from the fine people at imprintables. Great service.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Tell us little bit about your plans...and your budget.


----------



## marquis916 (Sep 12, 2017)

So you can't just use any vinyl cutter machine right?? I have a $300 to invest in this business until I build more capital.. Do you think that's enough to start my business ?? Can you give me a list of what all I need ,and how I need to save up in order start..


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You could purchase a Silhouette cutter for around $300. You will also need a heat press to apply the vinyl.


----------



## marquis916 (Sep 12, 2017)

I am interested designs on subliminal t-shirts mugs,clothing fabric, and hats. I have $300 to invest ,don't know if its more affordable to start learn how to work the machine on my own or go to a professional.. I am located in Ireland for the moment by the way..


----------



## marquis916 (Sep 12, 2017)

So the silhouette cutter is something I can start off with no experience ??.. Are there any online courses that are available to learn more about vinyl cutting??


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are many videos on youtube.


----------



## marquis916 (Sep 12, 2017)

Is that all I need to start my business, and I already have a heat press machine..


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

marquis916 said:


> Is that all I need to start my business, and I already have a heat press machine..



you need: - vinly cutter(cameo is good, but whatever you chose needs to have contour cutting)
- heat press
- material - vinyl( you can go one color so you have less expenses with vinyl for starters)
- t-shirts(let's say 100 pieces, and you need to have few sizes)
- 100 envelopes for sending to customers 
- little tool for scraping vinyl(not necessary if you got girlfriend with nails , but very help full)
- 100 plastic bags to put those t-shirts inside
- maybe, your choice 100 nice boxes to brand yourself 

here is example: https://3rdrailclothing.co.uk/package-like-a-pro-with-t-shirt-boxes/

- online starting point to promote your business: facebook,instagram and so on
- web page when you are ready: the cheapest(the fastest) solution is 30 dollars per month
- domain and hosting for that site
- printer (lets be serious, you don't wanna hand write addresses of your customer...)
-a lot of determination

Did I forget something guys? -.-

edit: I think you need paper for layer between heat press and vinyl, but I am not sure, cause I don't do vinyl  And silicon pillows maybe? The vinyl masters of this forum will tell you


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

One more little thing. I'm using cameo and oracle vinyl for stencils if that counts as vinyl jobs -.-


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

marquis916 said:


> I am interested designs on subliminal t-shirts mugs,clothing fabric, and hats. I have $300 to invest ,don't know if its more affordable to start learn how to work the machine on my own or go to a professional.. I am located in Ireland for the moment by the way..


Here is a link to Stahls' videos. I think you'll find many of them helpful.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with MadeDesigns. If you have no experience with vinyl cutters, there is no easy button. Find some way to get experience first. They are stubborn as mules, but work as hard as mules if you can cozy up to them. 

Some of the hobby cutters might be easier. They strive to a push button market. But long term, I think something can deal with rolls of material vs sheets is best, plus such cutters can do sign vinyl. 

If you just want to spit out tshirts fast, laser transfers are fairly easy. No need to learn vector graphics, deal with all the cutter settings and peculiarities. Lasers don't clog like inkjets. You can do black shirts if you get an expensive one that can print whites, or accept some other restrictions.


----------

